

Ask HN: Is an IP address sufficient cause to suspect people of CP possession? - LatencyKills

It is becoming more and more common for the legal system to rely on IP addresses as a basis for identifying criminal activity. Is there a better way?
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nytimes.com&#x2F;2014&#x2F;05&#x2F;22&#x2F;nyregion&#x2F;dozens-arrested-in-new-york-state-child-pornography-investigation.html
======
J_Darnley
No. It might be becoming more common but an IP address does not identify a
person. You need to search a suspect's possessions before you can have any
evidence. It might be reasonable for the police to use this lead to obtain a
physical address then search for CP but an IP address along should not be
sufficient.

Thankfully courts are beginning to realise this fact in regards to copyright
infringement. [1]

[1]
[https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20140122/07375025953/court...](https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20140122/07375025953/court-
dismisses-copyright-lawsuit-noting-ip-address-is-not-enough-evidence-
infringement.shtml)

------
runjake
An IP address (which is matched to a specific "customer" MAC address or login
name. ISPs do log this stuff.) is enough for probable cause and a search
warrant. The law enforcement agency then executes a search warrant and finds
evidence, and the case is further built off of this. If the case goes to
trial, the IP address is a mere stepping stone in the prosecution's case, and
not much more.

------
sp332
Suspect, sure. Convict, hopefully not.

